# a few of my other fish



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

few others


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

more


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

more


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

more


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

more


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool man,
where in the uk do you buy ur fish from? pm me plz!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Healthy fish, I like the rockwork too!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys !! at least all those hours of nearly breaking my back moving tanks and blocks down to cellar was worth it ..and the wife isd happy also coz she cant constantly hear water running !!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

purty lil guys.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

angels and cons? wtf, how did you do that? my cons killed everything twice there size and even snails. i mean EVERYTHING


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

dont know why con hasnt killed em , just presumed that becuase she has no mate there is nothing to protect yet ! they get along great though !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like those angels, they look pretty cool.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fishys


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice tank man, shots a lil fuzzy but its all good


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice steve
dixon


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

whats the size of that tank???


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

scooby the size is 36"x12"x15"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE SETUP..


----------

